# EliteXC Presents: STREET CERTIFIED Discussion Thread



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Preliminary Bouts:*

Dave Herman vs. Mario Rinaldi
John Doyle vs. Rafael Feijao
Jon Kirk vs. Yosmany Cabezas
Eric Bradley vs. Mikey Gomez
Lorenzo Borgameo vs. Mike Bernhard​


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Great line-up of fights, I'm really looking forward to it. If EliteXC can keep bringing cards like this I will keep watching:thumbsup:


----------



## Rockstar189 (Dec 14, 2006)

I have a question, is showtime on normal cable? or how can I watch the fights

I just have regular cable (like 60-70 channels) so I don't know if I can get it. Someone PM me if you know anything and I'll rep you


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

Its a premium movie channel that costs 10 - 15 dollars extra a month.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

not too shabby... that main event should be a slugfest haha


----------



## helix2301 (Apr 17, 2007)

I think this is one of the best cards EliteXC has done yet. Great Line Up!


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

I am actually looking forward to this card. I am very worried for my boy tank though! I don't think he is going to do very well but hey anything can happen.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks like a good card. That Smith/Noke fight should be a brawl.
Every fight on that card could end up as a brawl actually.
I'm not even going to touch the Kimbo/Tank fight with an opinion. I just want to see it.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

UFCFAN33 said:


> I am actually looking forward to this card. I am very worried for my boy tank though! I don't think he is going to do very well but hey anything can happen.


Tank's actually training, which is awesome. But I see Kimbo Slice subbing him (never thought I'd post that). 

This should be entertaining at least. Ricco better show up in shape.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

What happened to that 4 way tourney they were doing with Sapp and Butterbean? Was that just lols?


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

Im pretty pumped too. I just ordered showtime.


----------



## brief (Nov 19, 2006)

Tank and Kimbo, both college boys. Cracks me up.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Elite XC is just trying to use this fight to continue to build up Kimbo, Gary Shaw sat down and thought who is the least credible big name star I can put Kimbo against. mmmm oh yeah Tank Abbott, I see tank is taking the fight seriously and training though I god I hope he knocks Kimbo's F***ing head off!!! WAR TANK!!!!!


Anyone know how to watch this in Canada? I think Im stuck downloading the next day.


----------



## LockNhold (Feb 3, 2008)

acyually i think kimbo called out tank at ringside at one of kimbos fights.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

Yea he did...Then Tanks drunk ass took a little to seriously.


----------



## 1mmafan (Feb 9, 2008)

Promotional video for the fight: http://mmamadness.com/mmamedia.html?mmamediaitem_id=137


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Kimbo should win after Tank gasses out, Big Foot is going to show why he is the best up and coming HW in the world, and Kyle Noke is gonna make a big splash out of Australia...and if none of that happens, I'll lose all of my credits in vBookie. :laugh:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Current lines. Big underdogs for all you betting people. I'm thinking Tank is a good bet though. 

* Kimbo Slice -450
* Antonio Silva -330
* Kyle Noke -130
* James Thompson -240
* Yves Edwards -270



* David Abbott +300
* Ricco Rodriguez +250
* Scott Smith EVEN
* Brett Rogers +190
* James Edson Berto +210


----------



## FlawlessFighter (Jan 6, 2008)

lol and we thought UFC had bad names.


----------



## res0kkw (Feb 26, 2007)

Cant wait for these.


Does anyone actualy think the abbot fight will last more then one round?

I predict Kimbo Slice will Knock abbot out with a 1:30 left in the first round.


----------



## drftrader (Jan 11, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Elite XC is just trying to use this fight to continue to build up Kimbo, Gary Shaw sat down and thought who is the least credible big name star I can put Kimbo against. mmmm oh yeah Tank Abbott, I see tank is taking the fight seriously and training though I god I hope he knocks Kimbo's F***ing head off!!! WAR TANK!!!!!
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to watch this in Canada? I think Im stuck downloading the next day.


Go to channelsurfing.net. The will have this event. Scroll down to list of events, then click next for tomorrow's events. It's there. It streams pretty well.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

I do NOT believe Kimbo will win this with a knockout. I would be floored.


----------



## Melmister (Apr 8, 2007)

Although I would love to see Tank win, I wouldn't bet on it. Tank never seems to matchup very well with other heavy handed, super heavyweight "big dude" types, since he can't just steamroll them.. and ends up gasing. I would love the upset though!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

drftrader said:


> Go to channelsurfing.net. The will have this event. Scroll down to list of events, then click next for tomorrow's events. It's there. It streams pretty well.



raise01:


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

The Undercard Fights are done. Here are the results:



> *Moyses Gabin vs. Jirka Hlavaty*
> *Round 1*
> Gabin came out swinging sloppily and found himself on top after the exchange. From his opponent's guard, Gabin teed off with some decent ground-and-pound that opened up a gash under Hlavaty's right eye. The ref called time to allow a physician to check the eye, and it was announced a minute later that the fight was stopped on the advice of the doctor. Gabin wins by TKO at 2:32 of the opening period.
> 
> ...


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

WOOT, Im so hoping this is going to go tanks way heh.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

He just said Tank is in shape LOLZ!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

oh god, the intellectual tag-team of Bill Goldberg and Mauro Ranallo.

Still, I'll have to suffer to see this fight.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

slapshot said:


> He just said Tank is in shape LOLZ!


I think he meant to say Tank IS a shape. Circle it looks to me.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

O man tank is going down


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

slapshot said:


> He just said Tank is in shape LOLZ!


Tank is in Shape, well, good shape for Tank!

And Mauro is not that bad, I like him.
AND WAR THE MEGAPUNK!


----------



## Rockstar189 (Dec 14, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Tank is in Shape, well, good shape for Tank!
> 
> And Mauro is not that bad, I like him.
> AND WAR THE MEGAPUNK!


Your right! Mauro is a nice change from Goldberg...


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm going for James "DVD's" Thompson. He always makes me laugh.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I guess Randy didn't teach Thompson not to run right at the guy.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Quadros just got owned.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I swear he did a KO dance on his way down DANCE BABY lol.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Damn your glass chin Thompson..............


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

WTF kind of dance was that... Was Rogers trying to do the "Coming to America" bit?


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh Wow!!!! Josh got put away. I had to wait for the replay to check that out again. He did the ol' fish dance on the way down.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Man everytime Thompson losses it makes me more and more depressed that the great Giant Silva lost to him.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Goldberg is one ridiculously huge man.....I mean he is massive.

I'd have liked to see the guy in MMA if he was 15 years younger. Dude was explosive for such a big guy.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah, he was suprisingly agile too. Then again, he had that neck injury that put him out of football.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Pretty weak opening fight. Those guys were SLOW.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

BWoods said:


> Yeah, he was suprisingly agile too. Then again, he had that neck injury that put him out of football.


Yeah, I forgot about that.

But man that guy is a physical specimen. I remember him Gorilla pressing steiner for like 3 reps like he was nothing......insane.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Holy Shit was that a wicked knee! That was pretty much a better executed version of Fabers one legged jumping knee. Effin sweet finish!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

That was a great knee.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

OH WOW, summoning the spirit of Faber


----------



## lanceis2buff (Aug 3, 2006)

That was pimpalicious on Yves part.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, Yves, that was some knee!


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Holy shit! Very impressive Yves, what a fuc-king knee!


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Great stuff. What a knee!


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Anyone got a link to a stream?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

And that Ladies and Gentleman, is how you defend a TD!


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

After watching the replay, that was definitely the best knee I've ever seen in MMA. Perfect execution, timing, precision. That was so freakin great its not even funny.


----------



## supermel74 (Oct 15, 2006)

Kimbo will win by first round tko


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

kds13 said:


> After watching the replay, that was definitely the best knee I've ever seen in MMA. Perfect execution, timing, precision. That was so freakin great its not even funny.


I do have to agree, that knee was perfectly placed on dude's temple. Don't think it can be done any better, considering the position he was in.

Addition: Is it just me or does Goldberg sound afraid of being in the same room with Kimbo.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

kds13 said:


> After watching the replay, that was definitely the best knee I've ever seen in MMA. Perfect execution, timing, precision. That was so freakin great its not even funny.


It was cool man, but nothing tops this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUsF7HQ0CtY


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Goldberg is a little creepy in the locker room, when Tank finished talking to him and leaned back in his locker Goldberg just kept staring at him, friggin creepy. I'm not sure who is going to win the Tank/Kimbo fight, but I know for sure it's not going past the first. I think I have to lean towards Tank on experience and power.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Tank sounded really subdued.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

I can't believe the UFC let Scott Smith go, he is always fun to watch and has some heavy hands.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm calling Smith by head crushing via fist.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> It was cool man, but nothing tops this
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUsF7HQ0CtY


Flying knees have been done over and over. KID's was a really quick finish, but it wasn't a one-legged knee WHILE defending the the takedown. 

Yves's was the best I've ever seen, bar none. I'd put Hansen's knee against Imanari above KID's.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Noke by TKO, hopefully. :thumb02:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

It you boo like that you should be tossed out.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

No stream? :sad02: Anyone?


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

These Miami fans are idiots. They haven't stopped booing since this fight started and it's been all boxing. Bunch of no class clowns.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Boos already? Christ, these fans are awful.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

It's on Sopcast. If you download it, its free and there is a really good stream from MMA-TV.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

kds13 said:


> Flying knees have been done over and over. KID's was a really quick finish, but it wasn't a one-legged knee WHILE defending the the takedown.
> 
> Yves's was the best I've ever seen, bar none. I'd put Hansen's knee against Imanari above KID's.


That flying knee was PERFECT. Yves was cool, but seriously, come on, he threw that knee from a foot away at an unprotected head, it wasn't that amazing.

And Hansens was just your basic knee to the face after a shot attempt, no better than Gomi against Roger.



slapshot said:


> It you boo like that you should be tossed out.


I agree, dumbasses.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

OMG is he dead?


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Biowza said:


> No stream? :sad02: Anyone?


I'm using sopcast and tvu but it's been garbage.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

BAM! HOLY FUK...I knew that one was coming eventually, what a KO.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

I know it's reflex, but I can't believe Smith dropped that bomb after he was clearly hurt. Man that guy is gonna spend some time in the hospital after that.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I just start watching this and Scott Smith almost killed a dude


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Damn, Smith delivered that right.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Holy Christ, just KO after KO tonight.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Great KO by Smith


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

That was a horrific KO. I thought Noke was dead.

On that note, Silva may literally kill Ricco.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Don't apologize to the crowd Smith, they are the nutsacks. Smith and Lawler would be an awesome fight.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Looks like Noke's lip got tore up pretty badly, but I called the head crushing.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

cplmac said:


> Don't apologize to the crowd Smith, they are the nutsacks. *Smith and Lawler would be an awesome fight.*


Quoted For Truth.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Just the thought of Ruthless vs. Hands of Steel makes me feel all warm and tingly inside. :thumbsup:


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Whats the point in going to events if you're going to boo the whole time until the fight ends? These fans are retarded and I wish Smith wouldn't have apologized to them.

Anyways, Lawler vs Smith would be great.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

sirdilznik said:


> Just the thought of Ruthless vs. Hands of Steel makes me feel all warm and tingly inside. :thumbsup:


Yeah it would be fun to watch.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow did Goldberg just call Ricco out. The jury is still out on him as a person? That's pretty upfront.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Anyone who would boo less than 30 seconds into a match when the distance hasn't even been closed yet... they just don't need to be at a sporting event.

Someone throw those dumbasses into a cage and see how many people boo at them.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

kds13 said:


> Whats the point in going to events if you're going to boo the whole time until the fight ends? These fans are retarded and I wish Smith wouldn't have apologized to them.


They want to go to see Kimbo because he is the "it" thing right now and when they go they don't know what the **** is going on.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

"is this the guy thats going to beat Fedor" Slow down clown
He should beat Ricco though, I hope.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

cplmac said:


> Wow did Goldberg just call Ricco out. The jury is still out on him as a person? That's pretty upfront.


Yeah, thats interesting. Especially calling out someone under your own organizations banner. :dunno:

I thought it was pretty damn funny though that they introduced him as the "Former HW Champion" of _____________ .

Nothing. I understand not giving the UFC free press, but how are you gonna call him the Former HW Champion of "silince"?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

cplmac said:


> Wow did Goldberg just call Ricco out. The jury is still out on him as a person? That's pretty upfront.


Yeah, that was weird.

Silva isp retty likely to be the guy to beat Fedor, the guys a beast.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Yeah, that was weird.
> 
> Silva isp retty likely to be the guy to beat Fedor, the guys a beast.


If the fight happens, I'd seriously put down money on Silva. He'd get great odds and would have the best shot at winning.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Is it me or does Goldberg have trouble putting a sentence together?


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Halfway through the first round and Goldberg is still calling Ricco out for being a fat body. Hilarious, if not out of place.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Nothing like having the state puff Marshmallow man on top of you.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

The rich MMA Tradition of Pasta - epic quote.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

*Silva vs Rodriguez discussion*

Wow 1st round easily goes to Rodriguez. 2nd fight easily goes to Silva. 3rd round could go either way. I'd hate to be the judges for this.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Silvas standup is looking very good.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice superman punch by Rico Suave


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Ricco Rodriguez is a joke.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

His G&P's not looking to shabby either.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Man the announce crew just won't stop dogging Ricco

Edit: Weak! Blood in the eye...


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Ricco just wanted a break.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Ricco is gonna gas if Antonio can mount a big GNP game.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

First time watching Antoni Silva live...lot a hype surrounding this guy, and so far I'm honestly not very impressed.

I mean he looks good, but Ricco is doing basically nothing and he can't finish him.

I don't see how anyone could pick him over Fedor at this point...


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

If he says "He can't see," then the fight should be over.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Man fighters keep pulling this slick shit lately


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

kds13 said:


> If he says "He can't see," then the fight should be over.


Exactly, I think Ricco was looking for a way out of the fight.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

mlsman23 said:


> Exactly, I think Ricco was looking for a way out of the fight.


Yeah, and then he changed his mind at the last second when it came down to "Do you want to continue or not?" from the doctor.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

mlsman23 said:


> Exactly, I think Ricco was looking for a way out of the fight.


That's what I thought too


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

What a takedown.


----------



## supermel74 (Oct 15, 2006)

None of the posted streams work. WTF!!!


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Not impressed at all.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

It's conceivable Ricco Suave could steal this. Round 1 was close. It would be wrong though


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

There goes the crowd again, this fight has not been boring. I'd like to hear Goldberg call the crowd on the carpet the same way he's been calling out "cake and pasta" man.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

This fight was less eventful than I thought it would be. The fans are really annoying with the booing though. The 1st round was close; Antonio should have won the 2nd round; and the 3rd round was close. I'm not too impressed with Silva's performance.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Waiting on decision now.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

1st time watching Silva live, and after all the hype surrounding him as the "man to beat Fedor", "next big thing" etc etc..and I am not impressed at all.

I honestly don't see how anyone could think he would beat Fedor as this point, it seems ridiculous to me.

Edit: Wow, Split Decision. Still can't believe he couldn't finish that fat tard.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

silvawand said:


> Not impressed at all.


He dominated the standup, and Ricco is an exceptional ground fighter.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

They just keep killin Ricco! Damn


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> He dominated the standup, and Ricco is an exceptional ground fighter.


Exactly, Silva looked fine. If anything, I'm impressed by Ricco. He really did a lot better than I expected from him.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I'd say the first round would have gone to Ricco, the second to Silva, and the third was mighty close, but I think Silva was more active during the round.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I definately think Silva took it.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

silvawand said:


> 1st time watching Silva live, and after all the hype surrounding him as the "man to beat Fedor", "next big thing" etc etc..and I am not impressed at all.
> 
> I honestly don't see how anyone could think he would beat Fedor as this point, it seems ridiculous to me.


I agree, whole-heartedly. Wow that was a bullshit decision.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Correct decision


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I never felt A Silva was that great but for EliteXC he's ok.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Does anyone think we will see a Kimbo/Silva fight?


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Split Decision eh? Close. Ricco looked good.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow, Silva strung together a better English sentence than his translator OR Goldberg. Fighting on a torn MCL? That is ballsy if not outright stupid.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Silva by split decision.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

For the utter shit condition Rodriguez is in, he won that fight on points. Gary Shaw mma people. More De La Hoya/Sturm like decisions in mma coming your way

Excuse :O

Now for a main event of Kimbo Slice/Tank Abbott


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> He dominated the standup, and Ricco is an exceptional ground fighter.


Yeah okay, but he barely beat him in the end. And he's supposed to be the next guy to beat Fedor? (like I heard a lot of people saying today) Give me a break.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

silvawand said:


> 1st time watching Silva live, and after all the hype surrounding him as the "man to beat Fedor", "next big thing" etc etc..and I am not impressed at all.
> 
> I honestly don't see how anyone could think he would beat Fedor as this point, it seems ridiculous to me.
> 
> Edit: Wow, Split Decision. Still can't believe he couldn't finish that fat tard.


I agree 100%
I mean, it would be one thing if he did a lot more against Ricco, even if he didn't actually finish him, but it didn't seem like he tried a lot. For being "the man to put away Fedor" I was very unimpressed. Heck, I'd possibly give CC a better chance against Fedor if they fight again than this guy.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

cplmac said:


> Wow, Silva strung together a better English sentence than his translator OR Goldberg. Fighting on a torn MCL? That is ballsy if not outright stupid.


Torn MCL? I missed that part, why would he fight with a torn MCL...


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

silvawand said:


> Yeah okay, but he barely beat him in the end. And he's supposed to be the next guy to beat Fedor? (like I heard a lot of people saying today) Give me a break.


Ricco is a tough bastard, hes hard to finish, and is it a big surprise Silva couldnn't do much on the ground or Sub him?


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow, could have done without the "concert". Guess this is a good measure of the Miami fan? Explains the boos.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

silvawand said:


> Yeah okay, but he barely beat him in the end. And he's supposed to be the next guy to beat Fedor? (like I heard a lot of people saying today) Give me a break.


I agree, no way that happens.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Arlovski_Fan said:


> I agree 100%
> I mean, it would be one thing if he did a lot more against Ricco, even if he didn't actually finish him, but it didn't seem like he tried a lot. For being "the man to put away Fedor" I was very unimpressed. Heck, I'd possibly give CC a better chance against Fedor if they fight again than this guy.


No kidding. It is way too early to bill this guy as the fighter to beat Fedor. He actually made Ricco Rodriguez look good in this fight, and I honestly think he wouldn't be able to stay off his back with Fedor. His ground and pound looked like this too. Hammerfists in the guard? How about elbows?


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Arlovski_Fan said:


> I agree 100%
> I mean, it would be one thing if he did a lot more against Ricco, even if he didn't actually finish him, but it didn't seem like he tried a lot. For being "the man to put away Fedor" I was very unimpressed. Heck, I'd possibly give CC a better chance against Fedor if they fight again than this guy.


Yeah exactly. Like he was winning the stand up and gettng the better of the ground game for the most part, but like you said it seemed like he could have done a lot more. He seemed tentative, and I don't see why he would when Ricco obviously posed little threat to him (especially standing). I mean Ricco would turtle literally every time he got hit, I was screaming at the TV every time, POUNCE! Alas, it never happened.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Well Tank got a warm welcome.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Silva said he tore his MCL two weeks ago in training so he couldn't give 100 percent, and then apologized to the knuckledraggers in the crowd.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Went to the restroom and come back to see some random rapper sporting a Miami Dolphin jersey. I'm sorry but nobody in the nation should be PROUD to be a Miami Dolphin fan after the last year. 

Sorry to offend any Floridians but it's true 

I'll say Kimbo by Guillotine. Oh yeah!


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Silva dominated the standup in every Round. I gave him a close 1st Round, the 2nd Round, and Ricco took the 3rd closely.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I'll be surprised if this next fight goes past the 1st round.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

*Bas Rutten sighting!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Rated said:


> I'll be surprised if this next fight goes past the 1st round.


I'll be surprised if it goes past 3 minutes.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Tank has 30 lbs on Kimbo. Come on Tank!


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Ricco is a tough bastard, hes hard to finish, and is it a big surprise Silva couldnn't do much on the ground or Sub him?


Yah it takes a real tough bastard to call a "Time Out" because he "Can't see", that was absolutely ridiculous.

And no, what is a big surprise is how he seemed tentative for a lot of the fight. Ricco would literally turtle after almost every time he got hit (especially standing) and Big Foot would never pounce on him! It was driving me insane, I didn't get why he wouldn't follow up when it looked like he had him hurt.

What really gets to me is how people were saying he would beat Fedor, when he is yet to fight a top 10 (hell even top 20 arguably) heavyweight. It's blasphemy.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

I hope the ref patted down their beards for weapons...


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

silvawand said:


> Yah it takes a real tough bastard to call a "Time Out" because he "Can't see", that was absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> And no, what is a big surprise is how he seemed tentative for a lot of the fight. Ricco would literally turtle after almost every time he got hit (especially standing) and Big Foot would never pounce on him! It was driving me insane, I didn't get why he wouldn't follow up when it looked like he had him hurt.
> 
> *What really gets to me is how people were saying he would beat Fedor, when he is yet to fight a top 10 (hell even top 20 arguably) heavyweight. It's blasphemy.*


How is it blasphemy? He's huge, fast, is a great striker and knows his stuff on the ground. He presents problems for Fedor. Not saying he would win, but he definitely has many ways to do it.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Tank has 30 lbs on Kimbo. Come on Tank!


God pls let him KO Kimbo!


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

kds13 said:


> Silva dominated the standup in every Round. I gave him a close 1st Round, the 2nd Round, and Ricco took the 3rd closely.


I thought Ricco was way more active in this fight, I gave him the first because he wound up on top of Silva thanks to a nice takedown and some effective GnP.

Silva took the 3rd round, no doubt.

I scored the first bit of 3 for Antonio, but Ricco worked harder and wound up on top of him, raining down body shots and head shots.

I think Ricco was robbed, personally.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm hopin' the ORIGINAL "Huntington Beach Bad Boy" can get it done!  That'd be grand!


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

silvawand said:


> Yah it takes a real tough bastard to call a "Time Out" because he "Can't see", that was absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> And no, what is a big surprise is how he seemed tentative for a lot of the fight. Ricco would literally turtle after almost every time he got hit (especially standing) and Big Foot would never pounce on him! It was driving me insane, I didn't get why he wouldn't follow up when it looked like he had him hurt.
> 
> What really gets to me is how people were saying he would beat Fedor, when he is yet to fight a top 10 (hell even top 20 arguably) heavyweight. It's blasphemy.



It doesn't change the fact he has awesome standup, is great on the ground and is much bigger and stronger than Fedor. He has a good chance.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

silvawand said:


> Yeah okay, but he barely beat him in the end. And he's supposed to be the next guy to beat Fedor? (like I heard a lot of people saying today) Give me a break.


I still think Silva will be the guy. Dude's got potential up the wazoo.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I like the ref saying "I want a clean fight and won't accept anything less" well WTF is he gonna do if something goes down.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Is that Steve Mazzagatti reffing?


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Kimbo for the win, I hope!*


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Also, great to see that Yves is getting back to his winning ways. Dude just needed confidence, that's all.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

This ref SUCKS.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

mlsman23 said:


> I like the ref saying "I want a clean fight and won't accept anything less" well WTF is he gonna do if something goes down.


HAHA! I was just about to post that! :thumbsup:


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

YES!!! 3/3 for me tonight! Great KO Kimbo.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

*SLICE delivers!!!!!*


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Ok...I'll admit I may have slightly underestimated Kimbo.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

LOL, guess we'l have to hear more BS about how Kimbo's worth something.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Lol, Tank can't get up. Okay, I have a funny question, is it my crappy stream or does Kimbo have like half of his chest shaved or something?


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Tank pretty much looked just like I remember him. Definitely a Mazzagatti impersonator reffing that fight.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Knock out from Kimbo.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

kds13 said:


> How is it blasphemy? He's huge, fast, is a great striker and knows his stuff on the ground. He presents problems for Fedor. Not saying he would win, but he definitely has many ways to do it.


It's blasphemy, because Fedor is one of the best fighters in the world/all time. And Silva hasn't even fought a heavyweight thats worth a shit (you can argue Ricco, but I still think lately he is garbage, not the fighter he used to be).

How can you say he'd beat Fedor when he still hasn't been tested by a top fighter? Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

KIMBO IS LEGIT!!!!11111oneone



> How can you say he'd beat Fedor when he still hasn't been tested by a top fighter? Doesn't make sense to me.


He even stated why he thought that Silva will be the guy in the post you quoted. Do you even read what you quote?


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Alright....that was *GI*. 

I'm thoroughly disappointed.

Ahhhh well...


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

T.B. said:


> HAHA! I was just about to post that! :thumbsup:


Then to top it off, when they went to restart the fight the ref was pretty much trying to push Kimbo back and Kimbo was just shrugging him off.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

slapshot said:


> LOL, guess we'l have to hear more BS about how Kimbo's worth something.


Why would you think he isn't worth anything? He's obviously got POWERFUL striking, and trains with Bas.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

slapshot said:


> LOL, guess we'l have to hear more BS about how Kimbo's worth something.


Oh come on, Kimbo's striking looked great. When has Tank ever been dropped like that?


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Beating Tank does not make you a legit MMA fighter, unfortunately. It's a start though.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Kimbo looked pretty good, but let's not forget who he was fighting.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

silvawand said:


> It's blasphemy, because Fedor is one of the best fighters in the world/all time. And Silva hasn't even fought a heavyweight thats worth a shit (you can argue Ricco, but I still think lately he is garbage, not the fighter he used to be).
> 
> How can you say he'd beat Fedor when he still hasn't been tested by a top fighter? Doesn't make sense to me.


Because he has the assets that would pose a problem for anyone, including Fedor. I'm not saying he will win, he has a great chance though. Christ, its not that hard to figure out that someone that big, strong, fast, with great striking and great ground game can pose problems for anyone.



Anyways, that ref was not awful. Great stoppage for the shots to the back of the head. Heat of the moment, thats a great call. Tank has already taken plenty of beatings and shots to the back of the head would have hurt him bad.

Good stuff from Kimbo.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Damone said:


> KIMBO IS LEGIT!!!!11111oneone


Die in a fire!


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Now that he has been givin two tomato cans I think its time Kimbo went up against somebody who is solid!


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Damn, I grew up watchin' Tank as a shorty too


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

cplmac said:


> Kimbo looked pretty good, but let's not forget who he was fighting.


Everybody will, its a joke to me.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

One thing for sure, Abbott is no Couture. Tank looked 42 out there, strangely he seemed to be in better shape than Ricco, just ask Goldberg...


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Who else is creeped out by watching Stephen Quadros on camera?

I think he would be great as The Joker in _Batman_ :thumb02:


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

With a win over a 9-11, 42 year old, out of shape Tank Abbott, we now have people talking about Kimbo giving Fedor a shot......please give people their due credit.....Fedor has beaten the who's who of heavyweights.....Tank has lost to pretty much every heavyweight out there....let's drop the Kimbo/Fedor talk until he proves himself properly.


----------



## Rush_St_Pierre (Feb 5, 2008)

slapshot said:


> Nobody will, its a joke to me.


Why? It was an exciting fight. Who cares if he doesn't know BJJ. He's a hell of a boxer and has freakish power and athleticism.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

sirdilznik said:


> Who else is creeped out by watching Stephen Quadros on camera?
> 
> I think he would be great as The Joker in _Batman_ :thumb02:


No doubt, but not as creepy as Goldberg doing locker room interviews.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

slapshot said:


> Nobody will, its a joke to me.


Wait, Tank suddenly doesn't have a good chin and boxing skills? Are we talking about the same Tank Abbott?


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

demoman993 said:


> With a win over a 9-11, 42 year old, out of shape Tank Abbott, we now have people talking about Kimbo giving Fedor a shot......please give people their due credit.....Fedor has beaten the who's who of heavyweights.....Tank has lost to pretty much everyweight out there....let's drop the Kimbo/Fedor talk until he proves himself properly.


Who has said anything about Kimbo vs. Fedor???? :confused03:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

sirdilznik said:


> Who else is creeped out by watching Stephen Quadros on camera?
> 
> I think he would be great as The Joker in _Batman_ :thumb02:


Quadros is a pretty creepy lookin' dude. Like, man, eat a steak or something. He looks like the lovechild of Kevin Bacon & The Crypt Keeper. Nightmare inducing stuff, yo.



> With a win over a 9-11, 42 year old, out of shape Tank Abbott, we now have people talking about Kimbo giving Fedor a shot......please give people their due credit.....Fedor has beaten the who's who of heavyweights.....Tank has lost to pretty much every heavyweight out there....let's drop the Kimbo/Fedor talk until he proves himself properly.


You must be confused, since nobody has talked about Fedor fighting Kimbo. Silva vs Fedor, however, has been discussed.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

demoman993 said:


> With a win over a 9-11, 42 year old, out of shape Tank Abbott


Actually going into the fight he was going against a 9-13, 42 year old, out of shape Tank Abbott.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

cplmac said:


> No doubt, but not as creepy as Goldberg doing locker room interviews.



:laugh:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Wait, Tank suddenly doesn't have a good chin and boxing skills? Are we talking about the same Tank Abbott?


He never had them. Tank had some power in his day but to think a win over him now proves anything is laughable.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Kimbo should fight the guy who whomped Thompson, that'd be another fun fight.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Wait, Tank suddenly doesn't have a good chin and boxing skills? Are we talking about the same Tank Abbott?


We are definitely NOT talking about the same Tank. He hasn't been the same Tank since what '98?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

slapshot said:


> He never had them.


Uh, yes he did, he boxed for years before he got near the UFC, and hes taken some shots over the years.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

great card tonight peeps deff impressed by yves and silvas stand up kimbo looked crisp with his stand up and made short work outta tank.... but really thats not suprising


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

He went downhill after he brutally whomped Duarte in awesome fashion.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

cplmac said:


> We are definitely NOT talking about the same Tank. He hasn't been the same Tank since what '98?


Hes chin got worse as he got older?

Seriously, Tanks age affected his cardio more than anything, and Kimbo didn't really give him time to let that be a factor.

Guess my Rocky Balboa fantasy of Tank is out the window.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Damone said:


> Quadros is a pretty creepy lookin' dude. Like, man, eat a steak or something. He looks like the lovechild of Kevin Bacon & *The Crypt Keeper. Nightmare inducing stuff, yo.
> 
> *


The Crypt Keeper eh? I'll use any excuse to bring this gem back:


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

I'd love to see a crossover fight with Kimbo and Lesnar.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

kds13 said:


> Because he has the assets that would pose a problem for anyone, including Fedor.


Not directly, but refers to giving Fedor problems.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

He's talking about Antonio Silva.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

demoman993 said:


> Not directly, but refers to giving Fedor problems.


Antonio Silva does not equal Kimbo Slice. Re-read what I wrote. :confused03:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Uh, yes he did, he boxed for years before he got near the UFC, and hes taken some shots over the years.


Uh, no he wasn't, so he boxed so what. He's basically a brawler not a boxer and not a very good one as his record frankly shows.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

My bad. He didn't look great tonight but with his injury it would have been tough to fight either way.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

slapshot said:


> *Uh, no he didn't, so he boxed so what*. He's basically a brawler not a boxer and not a very good one as his record frankly shows.


No he didn't what? Box? Did you just contradict yourself in one sentence lol?


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Much like everything in Elite XC/Pro Elite/outside the ufc, Antonio Silva is over hyped. 

For whatever legitimacy Ken Shamrock has left in mma, don't fight Kimbo Slice.

Frank Mir is easily the best commentator I've herd in the past 3 years.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> No he didn't what? Box? Did you just contradict yourself in one sentence lol?


OMG typo!

He was never a good boxer.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

slapshot said:


> OMG typo!
> 
> He was never a good boxer.


Oh god, I hate when people do that shit. Typo? Are you referring to your post(I'm drunk, so forgive me)?

Come on, that was't a ******* typo. This is a tpyo. You just contradicted yourself. Why can't you sort of people just admit you were wrong?

I am not saying Tank was a good boxer, I am saying he has boxing.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Oh god, I hate when people do that shit. Typo? Are you referring to your post(I'm drunk, so forgive me)?
> 
> Come on, that was't a ******* typo. This is a tpyo. You just contradicted yourself. Why can't you sort of people just admit you were wrong?
> 
> I am not saying Tank was a good boxer, I am saying he has boxing.


Its MMA what fighter doesn't? It was a typo I always have a few not a big deal.



Rush_St_Pierre said:


> Why? It was an exciting fight. Who cares if he doesn't know BJJ. He's a hell of a boxer and has freakish power and athleticism.


LOL, cry much?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

slapshot said:


> Its MMA what fighter doesn't? It was a typo I always have a few not a big deal.


Lots of people for some reason believe Tank cannot box.

And fine, if you say so, but you clearly don't know either what a typo is or wha I mean by contradicting yourself. Either way you aint coming off too bright.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Lots of people for some reason believe Tank cannot box.
> 
> And fine, if you say so, but you clearly don't know either what a typo is or wha I mean by contradicting yourself. Either way you aint coming off too bright.


I dont think Im too upset I "aint coming off too bright" to you LOL I know my IQ and its not low.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Oh come on, Kimbo's striking looked great. When has Tank ever been dropped like that?


----------



## Amish Bowler (Nov 17, 2007)

This is probably a poor comparison, but here goes: 

Lots of people were on Lesnar's case before the Mir fight, saying that he didn't deserve so much so soon, etc, etc. Well, here is Kimbo, a somewhat renowned striker, working his way up from the bottom fighting bums like everyone wants newbies to do, and still people dog him.

Geez, he's doing it the right way and still can't get any love.

Edit: btw, the ref was a grandstanding punk in that fight. No one wants to see you, buddy. Let them pummel each other.


----------



## Knock out (Jan 1, 2007)

Kimbo looked great. He just wanted to fight when the fight got stopped all he wanted to do was to get in on.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Kimbo vs. Tank*

...I called it right again. I knew what was gonna happen. I didn't expect it to be 46 seconds of the first round. I thought Tank would at least make it into the 2nd Rd. NOPE!!
...My posts about the Kimbo/Tank fight said it all to a tee. When I quoted Stephen Quadros, that said it all...End of story...KIMBO IS FOR REAL Y'ALL!...raise01:


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Kimbo made me e-rich Tank is done and has been for awhile now. Can't wait to see when Kimbo fights someone really good, he has potential. Beating Tank doesn't really prove anything IMO. Good win either way since most people think highly of Tank for some reason:confused02:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

slapshot said:


> I dont think Im too upset I "aint coming off too bright" to you LOL I know my IQ and its not low.


Most people don't like looking stupid my friend.


----------



## GREEDOE (Jan 26, 2008)

*Showtime*

GREAT,prefights,Did you see that knee,awesome "always be exspecting a knee".defintly my highlite of the nite,That straight right was pretty hard too.Man you guys see the chin on that 1 dude, ricco a OG were the ground game at,his lungs held but I say the pressure was on him.
Man,the main event I always give respect to both fighters ,but tank broke my heart ,not that he lose but in the fashion,a 155 fighter would of gave a better fight.
"wet cardboard box"(tank) abbot.chalked the ufc loses to worring about a shoot.kimbo vs ortiz cmon "SHOWTIME"


----------

